# I Need A New Random Saying For My Signature!



## crazyryan (Sep 26, 2005)

Someon please give me a new saying. Post urs down below. I no none have the imagination of mine but do the best u can do. K.


----------



## crazyryan (Sep 26, 2005)

give me a better sayin then this and ill change it.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

How 'bout "Red kool-aid and jerseys make me angry"


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

How about leafes are Gods to me?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Uhh, I don't want to post on this thread anymore.


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

"Porkchop sandwitches!!"


----------



## crazyryan (Sep 26, 2005)

good but ill pass... i need sumthin,,,Totally random like. Bon Jovi was here when he ate a hair sandwich or sumthin.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Well, there you go! That Bon Jovi thing was real good!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

How 'bout "Hockey sucks"


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Better yet!


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

How about...

I came to Unpleasant Street Forum and all I got was this lousy signiture.

Sometimes I crack myself up! LOL


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Hmmm, try "Mapleleafs RULE"


----------



## crazyryan (Sep 26, 2005)

How about shut CENSORED up! lol. Im kiddin. BUT DONT EVER SAY MALE LEAFS RULE, EVER!!!!!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

How about, "The Rain in Spain stays mainly in the plane."


----------



## crazyryan (Sep 26, 2005)

ahhhh...no


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

How about a quote from Weird Science.

"Anyone with a hair cut like that has to be an a*shole"


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

It ain't eazy bein' sleazy.

That's not a random signature, I was just sayin'.....


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

OK then, how about?

"elur sfaelelpam"


----------



## crazyryan (Sep 26, 2005)

I like, I like. But no.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok, how about,

If you can't fix it, F*ck it. If you can't F*ck it, throw it away.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok, maybe not that one, how about.

I am so picky that I don't even pick my own nose. I have a friend do it.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

ScareFX said:


> OK then, how about?
> 
> "elur sfaelelpam"


LMAO!!

ER..OAML!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

How bout

"The moon maybe smaller but it is farther away"


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

"Fat man with and his kids and dog. Drove in through the morning fog..." 

The one you have is pretty random, how about something that's not so &@!%# stupid?

sorry ryan


----------



## crazyryan (Sep 26, 2005)

AND WE HAVE A WINNER. but keep em comin until a good 1 comes up


----------



## crazyryan (Sep 26, 2005)

ok... sayins old... plezze give new suggestions.


----------

